# Kia Sorento seats 7 but Uber won’t XL it



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

I bought a 2011 Sorento which I know qualifies for XL (per Uber any vehicle that seats 7 within their parameter qualifies). They only tell me it doesn’t qualify and send me the standard list that tells me what qualifies. The uber site list of vehicles that qualifies for XL in my city actually shows what qualifies for Premium for some reason, so I can’t show them they are wrong. For example Uber NYC XL list shows the Sorento qualifies. I already have an older car that qualifies for XL so I can still drive that, but proving the dummies at Uber wrong has taken on a new meaning! Anyone have a similar problem with a Sorento or another vehicle Uber just won’t XL?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

hold the phone upsidedown and resubmit


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Go to the green light hub if you can and show them the car. Phone/Email support is basically useless. I could not get my Outlander XL qualified with the phone agents or by email but at the hub it only took a few minutes.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

2011 Sorento does seat 7 and is an XL rig I have used 3 of them here in Seattle In Seattle it would age out in 3 months as we only do 10 yo cars. Perhaps that is it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Depends on city. In my city a car can be 15 years old.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

My other vehicle is a 2009 Acura MDX and qualifies for XL just fine. So not the year. Our green light hub closed a couple years ago, so that’s out. I could check out another nearby city for a green light hub perhaps, I’ll have to look into that. I can’t even take a photo and prove it’s a 7 seater with the plate since the license plate is on the back door (if that would even work). I have used the 800 number before and agreed it’s worthless. Maybe I’ll try it anyways, I really think if I could get a boss on the phone it would be possible. I don’t even think the 2011 Sorento came as a 5 seater option. Thanks for any more ideas.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Online support is your last resort. If you don't have a hub close by, as in a neighboring City, at least try calling support. Phone support is way better than online support but still no guarantee



Amos69 said:


> 2011 Sorento does seat 7 and is an XL rig I have used 3 of them here in Seattle In Seattle it would age out in 3 months as we only do 10 yo cars. Perhaps that is it.


 my market is the same as @Trafficat . we're 15 years.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MRJdriver said:


> Maybe I'll try it anyways, I really think if I could get a boss on the phone it would be possible.


Worth a try, but you'll get some guy in the Phillipines with no power other than to read some codes the system gives him and who is apparently instructed to hem and haw and pretend to do something, then say at the end, "I can confirm that you are in this situation." Probably, he'll tell you he will escalate it to someone with more authority, but you'll never get a call back, ever.

Or if you are a diamond driver, you will get some guy who speaks fluent English if you call during the right time on the diamond support line... but he'll probably get you about as far, while praising you for being a diamond driver.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm having similar issues. I recently purchased a 2016 Volkswagen Tiguan. According to Uber vehicle list, it qualifies for Comfort. I've done over 2,000 and have a 4.89 rating. Yet, no Comfort option on my app. I've been back and forth with support since my local hub is still closed. I think support have been hijacked (as if they didn't have problems already, but now it's worse).


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

btone31 said:


> I'm having similar issues. I recently purchased a 2016 Volkswagen Tiguan. According to Uber vehicle list, it qualifies for Comfort. I've done over 2,000 and have a 4.89 rating. Yet, no Comfort option on my app. I've been back and forth with support since my local hub is still closed. I think support have been hijacked (as if they didn't have problems already, but now it's worse).


I am not actually sure but I thought they got rid of comfort in Sacramento a couple of months ago.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

And don't you have to be a 4.9 or something as well? IDK I could be wrong but I thought that was a thing


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> hold the phone upsidedown and resubmit


What kind of cockamamie nonsense is that to say to a new member?? 

Everybody knows you've got to hold it SIDEWAYS on its left side, while hopping on the right leg. :thumbup:


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

And this is how you find out that a "transportation company" knows nothing about passenger vehicles. Like denying a 2017 Honda Insight as too small, when it's really a restyled Civic - same exact size.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> And this is how you find out that a "transportation company" knows nothing about passenger vehicles. Like denying a 2017 Honda Insight as too small, when it's really a restyled Civic - same exact size.


Or like my vehicle being quality enough for SELECT and big enough for XL but not good enough to qualify for comfort. &#128517;&#129300; I'm definitely not complaining about it but what sense does that make?? &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Or like my vehicle being quality enough for SELECT and big enough for XL but not good enough to qualify for comfort. &#128517;&#129300; I'm definitely not complaining about it but what sense does that make?? &#129318;‍♀


That happened to me, I could drive select but not comfort. They did me a favor though, when select ended here, I switched and got a beater minivan, doing much better now.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Every now and then the Diamond support surprises you... with help!


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

I called the 800 number. I talked to “Rachel” but didn’t sound like a Rachel. She indicated that for whatever reason their information states that a 2011 Sorento does not have the capacity for 7 pax. 🙄 she tried to actually help. Supposedly someone above her is taking a look at it. (Not likely). All green hubs are closed due to COVID. I read it somewhere online. At this point all I can probably do is randomly keep trying until (maybe) somebody actually helps me. FYI I’m not “new” I’ve been Ubering for over 6 years and a member here for something like 5 years. I just don’t visit often cause there’s usually no need. I solve 99% of my own problems, I don’t ***** about how shitty Uber has become and was just curious if anyone else had a similar issue and if they fixed it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Sometimes it just doesn't make sense.

I remember a couple of years ago when I started driving for Uber. Based on what I had read, I figured that my Acura RDX would qualify for another level of service. (I don't remember which one right now, to be honest.)

But nooo.... it wasn't new enough. (It's a 2010.) Something that hadn't been mentioned earlier. Could I do anything about it? Nah, I just shrugged my shoulders and moved on.


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

You’re right, I could just move on. Here’s the catch in life. You can always just pack up and go home in any situation in life. Always. Sometimes you do have to pick your battles. The only reason I even care about getting XL is because I hate getting incessantly bombarded w x calls from 20 min away. I hate taking large groups of people who are usually drunk and loud. They climb all over your car like toddlers in a jungle gym, no concern about keeping it clean or breaking something. I used to only take premium calls, and life was good. Uber stole that shit from me. XL is certainly not premium, but at least it gives me an option to make more that .95 a mile. I refuse to let Uber take something from me that I deserve. I put up with all their bullshit rules, so I’ll take what I can from them. I like harassing Uber. If I have to be a Karen to get my way, then so be it. They don’t give a F about me. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MRJdriver said:


> If I have to be a Karen


You can't be a Karen. You don't have the right plumbing for that.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Go to the green light hub...


Bingo.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Bingo.


Can the Green Light Hub give him the right plumbing to be a Karen?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MRJdriver said:


> They climb all over your car like toddlers in a jungle gym,











THIS!! It's absolutely unbelievable to me that this is even an issue. It amazes me how many people think it's okay to do Jungle Gym behavior in your car. This is one of my biggest pet peeves #ActRight


----------



## MrPvh81 (Jun 15, 2021)

MRJdriver said:


> I bought a 2011 Sorento which I know qualifies for XL (per Uber any vehicle that seats 7 within their parameter qualifies). They only tell me it doesn’t qualify and send me the standard list that tells me what qualifies. The uber site list of vehicles that qualifies for XL in my city actually shows what qualifies for Premium for some reason, so I can’t show them they are wrong. For example Uber NYC XL list shows the Sorento qualifies. I already have an older car that qualifies for XL so I can still drive that, but proving the dummies at Uber wrong has taken on a new meaning! Anyone have a similar problem with a Sorento or another vehicle Uber just won’t XL?


Yes I bought a 2018 Kia Sorento which meets the specs listed on the site. But then Uber says the 2019 is approved but the 2018 is not …


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

1.09/mile isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

When they size you up.They it's ok to jungle gym


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Can the Green Light Hub give him the right plumbing to be a Karen?


I can


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

MRJdriver said:


> ...was just curious if anyone else had a similar issue and if they fixed it.


I got a Toyota Highlander back in 2000 that seats 7 passengers. Uber support told me it did not quality for XL. I took a day off and drove 120 miles to a Greenlight Hub in the closest large city . I got right in (only driver there) and they fixed the situation for me in less than 60 seconds.

Hope you can get your issue resolved favorably. Try the Greenlight Hub.


----------

